# Husqvarna 954200927 (9-26)



## Frostiball (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi this is my first time posting. I have a Husqvarna 9-26e in great shape, except it has a bad drive. My shop says it is the friction wheel 531 00 26-48. I cant find it anywhere. In fact I was told most of the drive parts are discontinued. Does any one know if there is an aftermarket supplier of these parts? Does this model have a cousin? (Ariens, craftsman, etc)
Please help. "Winter is coming"
Thanks!!


----------



## Machine shop Steve (Dec 27, 2017)

go to Yamaha partshouse 7KF-46345-00-00 this machine was part Yamaha and part Husquvarna build


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A lot of the discs are about the same size, the bolt holes might be different, which a drill can remedy if need be. Pull your old one and take some measurments. Online usually is a better route, as local will be probably somewhat limited.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've found that a lot of the early Husky part numbers get superseded to new part numbers. Look up the parts manual for your blower and then do some research on the net.


----------

